# Kasey (non-GSD)



## LukesMom (Jun 12, 2009)

My parents lost their Rottie, Kasey to osteosarcoma today. Kasey just turned 7 in July, way to young. He was their baby and played a big part in their lives. They would go for long walks in the woods every day and they all were very active. Kasey will be missed by many.


----------



## Tina & Dave (Apr 19, 2004)

RIP Kasey.. yet another far to young to be leaving us...


----------



## DorianE (Jan 5, 2009)

so sad, run freely at the bridge


----------



## ariannasmom (Sep 29, 2008)

RIP Kasey. 

Way too young, and a very handsome boy.


----------



## poohbearsdad (Mar 24, 2008)

Definitely way too young. He's probably romping with Poohbear now. Hard to believe she's been gone 6 months now.

At least Kasey was well loved. Will keep him and his furparents in my prayers.


----------



## JazzNScout (Aug 2, 2008)

What a beautiful boy -- and he has the same name as my newly adopted mix. So sorry for your and your family's loss.


----------

